# ganged vs. unganged



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello all. I need some info on running memory in ganged or unganged mode. From what I understand running RAM in unganged mode allows the memory controller on the cpu to run 2 x 64-bit dual channel bus; and adversely ganged is 1 x 128-bit dual channel bus. But, my question is...is this only necessary for Phenom processors...or does it effectively work on Athlon X2 processors as well. I have a Phenom motherboard (AM2/AM2+ socket) but only running an Athlon 64 X2 cpu...so do i need to run ganged or unganged mode on my memory (2GB of Kingston HyperX 1066 - 2 x 1GB sticks)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Athlon AM2 doesn't support the ganged or unganged function only the AM2+ cpu's do


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi andrubruer,

depends...if your x2 is a Kuma series (new this year, 4 digit model number starts with a 6) you can try Everest to see if id's it.
if your a 6xxx yes
a 5xxx, 4xxx, or 2xxx no

the dual channel unganged mode is detected as two independent 64bit controllers so is better for multitasking.

also, there are a few amd revisions out so check for BIOS updates.


----------



## andrubruer (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info. I checked out the numbers and no mine starts with a 4...so i will now set my BIOS for ganged mode. It was originally set for unganged...so I appreciate the wisdom and now i can confidently have my settings right. I'm going to say this has been fixed and close this post.


----------

